# Spied: Audi S6 Avant Test Mule Spotted



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi engineeers and spy photographers alike have had a very busy day today. We've just received our third set of photos of the day and this time around the focus is the upcoming S6 Avant following sets of the * R8 GT Spyder * and * S1 3-door *

Those who read this site closely already know that * the A6 Avant will be revealed tomorrow at 8PM CEST, 2PM EST US at the Humboldt Box opposite the Berlin Cathedral in Berlin. *. That the A6 Avant hasn't been shown yet explains the psychedelic camouflage that this particular test car wears.









*S6 INTEL: So What Else Do We Know?*

First and foremost, the S6 will be one of several Audis (and even a Bentley or three) that will make use of a new 4.0-liter TFSI twin-turbocharged engine. In the S6, leaked Russian versions of the Volkswagen Group's ETKA (Elektronischer Teilekatalog) parts database have already confirmed that the 4.0T will be tuned to 408 bhp and on the market by November 2011.









Visually we expect the S6 Avant will lend heavily from the A6 S-line and these spy photos suggest that as well. Audi's S-cars have been very consistent over recent years and often use the S-line trim with full S-car design cues such as grille, aluminum trim and quad rear exhaust with S4-like valance according to the spy photos.









We threw together a few S6 sedan renders for the * S6 fan page on Facebook * a few weeks ago. We believe them to be very close to how a production S6 will appear.

Check them all out below or via the gallery links at the bottom.















































* Photo Gallery: Audi S6 Avant Spy Photos *

* Photo Gallery: Audi S6 Sedan Renders *

* Become a fan of the new Audi S6 on Facebook *


----------

